# How do I cancel subscription?



## Aviah (Dec 13, 2009)

If I'd like to cancel my subscription. How do I do this?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 13, 2009)

*Don't pay,  submit a ticket,stop coming to the forum.*


----------



## Aviah (Dec 13, 2009)

What is a ticket, and how can I cancel my subscription automatically renewing?


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Dec 13, 2009)

Aviah said:


> What is a ticket, and how can I cancel my subscription automatically renewing?


 
*Go to USER CP, find miscellaneous-SUBSCRIPTIONS. or CONTACT US in the header above.*


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 13, 2009)

deleted (had wrong idea about this anyway)


----------



## Miamori (Dec 13, 2009)

Aviah said:


> What is a ticket, and how can I cancel my subscription automatically renewing?


 
I think the best way would be to do it through Paypal to stop it from automatically renewing. This is what I did. I can't remember how I did it exactly, but these are the instructions from the Paypal website:

*How do I cancel a subscription? *


Canceling a subscription cancels all future scheduled payments of that subscription. A subscription can be canceled up to the day of the next scheduled payment. 
Log in to your PayPal account.
Click the *My Account* tab.
Click the *History* subtab.
Click *More filters*, select *Subscriptions and agreements*, and then click *Subscriptions*.
Change the date back to the year the subscription was created, and then click *Show*.
Click *Details* next to the subscription.
Click *Cancel Subscription*.


----------



## Aviah (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for that!


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 16, 2009)

Help! I just deleted a credit card on my PayPal acct and it cancelled my subscription. I just signed up on 9/29 of this year. Is it going to cancel 9/29/2010 or is it set to cancel now?


----------



## BellaLunie (Dec 16, 2009)

NVM I found a thread


----------

